# How To Prove Candidiasis and Have Doctor Prescribe Antifungals



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I found this .. but not sure I can vouch for the reliability of the site.http://www.candida-albicans-cure.com/candida-test.html#MedicalTestScroll down to:"Medical Candida Test"Is that what you meant? Of course you would have to call your insurance carrier and make sure it is an approved test for them.But there was also a link there under the Medical Candida Test that says you can find a practioner near you...that might be an option too?? Well look at it and see what you think.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It isn't a generally recognized diagnosis in the medical community, so you may need to find a doctor who is a Candida believer to get the treatment you want. That link BQ posted may help you find one. Generally in the conventional medical world you get surface infections (mouth or vagina) if generally healthy and systemic candida only if you are very bad immune system that would be bad enough you would be in treatment for it (so HIV or organ transplant or genetically don't have parts of the immune system.Trying to ram this diagnosis down the throat of a conventionally trained doctor who will not believe in this theory of disease probably won't work. Finding someone that already has decided to make this diagnosis may get you the treatment you want, but be careful you don't see someone that believes 99% or more of people must have Candida and treats everyone that they see for it. They probably aren't using tests in a way that will determine who has it and really needs treatment. How much of that will be covered by insurance may vary, so pick that provider carefully.


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

Go to the website reversingibs.com and look under the candida link.It says to wake up in the morning,fill a cup full of water,spit in it and if the saliva turns into long stringlike structures and some that float to the bottom of the cup instead of sitting on the top of the water,you have candida or yeast overgrowth....


----------



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

...


----------

